# Use wvdial without username and password (terminal mode)

## Tin

Hello everybody.

I search since a long time, but cannot find, so I am here  :Smile: 

I use wvdial to connect via modem.

If I use the normal way (user and password wvdial options) all is rigth.

The problem is that I have to connect to a customer who uses the "Terminal mode" :

You dialup with username and password empty, and you have some prompt to enter your username and password.

Wvdial is trying to enter them automatically, but it does not work because the password is generated with a security "calculator" and the password is changing every 30 seconds.

Of course, when I launch wvdial with the password, it is too late when the password prompt appears.

I actually have to "compute" the password when the prompt appears.

With windows (Beurk) if I check "Terminal Emulation" I can type the username and password after the dial is done.

How could I do it with gentoo ?

If I put empty string as username and password, wvdial does not want to connect because it tells me that the username and password options are not correctly set.

----------

## Tin

*bump*

Nothing found at this moment.

I always have to reboot with windows only to be able to connect to the customer ! GRRRRR

I am at the same point :

With windows, I create a ppp connection, let the username/passwd empty and check the "Show Terminal Window"checkbox.

When I launch the connection, it connects to the modem, and a window appear with these username and password asked.

With linux, I use wvdial, and it can manage username password automagically, but I don't want it to do !

I want wvdial to dial, and prompt me with the customer server prompt and wait for my input.

Does anybody already meet these requirements ?

Thanks for any advice.

----------

